# ILR - BRP after 10 years



## drjtprice (Mar 9, 2011)

I received my biometric residence permit today for my indefinite leave to remain. It is only valid for 10 years. The brochure they sent with it says what to do as it approaches the expiration data with limited leave to remain but but not what happens for indefinite leave to remain.

So, two questions -

1) What is the procedure (I realize it will undoubtedly be different) to renew in 10 years

2) What happens when I need to renew my U.S. passport in a few years?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

drjtprice said:


> I received my biometric residence permit today for my indefinite leave to remain. It is only valid for 10 years. The brochure they sent with it says what to do as it approaches the expiration data with limited leave to remain but but not what happens for indefinite leave to remain.
> 
> So, two questions -
> 
> ...


If you renew your US passport you simply travel with both your old and new passports.


----------



## sherris (Jul 30, 2013)

I was confused when I got mine too, after a bit of digging through the border agency website i downloaded the replacement BRP card form and bingo - it states that it can be used for renewing BRP for people with ILR:

(try google Border Agency + Application for a replacement biometric residence permit, download the pdf form: Form BRP(RC), it will have a section for replacement permit for people have ILR but an expired permit. It also gives you details of documents required, such as Evidence of continuous residency in the UK)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Any official photo card, like BRP and driving licence, has to be renewed every 10 years as new photo is needed. It doesn't mean your ILR only runs for 10 years.


----------

